# EU abandons sanctions against Cuba



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

The European Union decided to not side with the US today and has lifted sanctions against Cuba.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Where ther EU sanctions against Cuba?? :imconfused:
I've never noticed anything!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

They had sanctions???


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

never knew


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

They were mostly sanctions against travel by officials. Very little had to do with actual trade.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

havanitascigars said:


> They were mostly sanctions against travel by officials. Very little had to do with actual trade.


Yeah, that sounds like an EU version of "sanctions" alright!


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

havanitascigars said:


> They were mostly sanctions against travel by officials. Very little had to do with actual trade.


There was nothing to do with trade. The only restriction was to do with official travel to cuba for EU leaders. They were largely symbolic.

This is no major break with US policy. The EU has set their own policy regarding Cuba and it has been much more lenient than the US policy.

This removal of sanctions was being pushed for by Spain and was no surprise.


----------



## winky (Jan 7, 2009)

It's been so long now that the sanctions have been going on, it's just time to lift them. Obama has already hinted that it is a possiblility.


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

It was mostly symbolic


----------

